# Dremel tool arrow cut-off!



## Apex Predator

I see lots of folks asking how to cut their carbon arrows, so I thought I would share how I do it.  You don't need an arrow cut off saw for this.  I already had the Dremel tool, so I thought why not?  I've been cutting them like this for years and it works great.

Start by clamping your Dremel to a work bench or table.  This is a large metal cutting disk.  Make sure it's clamped solidly.







Next mount a target point in a block of wood about the same height above the table/bench as your Dremel shaft.  I like this type of point best because it fits all carbons I have tried it on.  Mark one shaft the correct length.  Pull out the knock and place over the target point.  Clamp your block of wood at the proper distance from the Dremel.  Make sure it's pointed at the dremel, so you get a square cut.
















Just spin the shaft in your fingers as it's contacting the blade.  I use light pressure here and make sure the shaft is rotating as it cuts.  The nock end of the arrow will spin on the target point at the other end.  Makes a great cut!


----------



## Jeff Raines

never thought of this,I have all the tools already.
Great post,Thank you


----------



## CallMaker

Great idea, thanks for the pix.

Ed


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I wear a mask when doing carbon. I bet Marty does too. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator

Yep, I also wear a mask.

I've been having some health issues lately, that I attribute to bow building.  I really need a proper shop with a good air cleaning system.  These exotic woods may send me to my grave early.


----------



## TGUN

Post came at a perfect time. Got my first batch of carbons and was wondering how I was going to cut them. Set your layout up in five minutes and it worked perfect. Was able to cut them a little at a time and the are tuned perfectly. Great post, thanks.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Great idea! Just got me some new arrows and they need to be cut. Thanks!


----------



## TGUN

Another thing (just picky). I offset the dremel so the edge of the dremel blade just touched the edge of the arrow when it is perfectly straight (90 degrees). I put another block under the arrow that held it fairly level. I then carefully rotated the arrow to cut it. That way I got the closest to a perfectly  square cut.


----------



## Hankus

I thought i was the only nut that knew that trick


----------



## Magnumwideglide

I mounted some drawer sliders to a board.  I squared them making them parallel to each other.  That way I can slide the arrow into the cutoff disk at a 90, then spin it.


----------



## Al33

Magnumwideglide said:


> I mounted some drawer sliders to a board.  I squared them making them parallel to each other.  That way I can slide the arrow into the cutoff disk at a 90, then spin it.



That's using your noggin. Good idea!


----------

